# Alternative to Free CCleaner?



## calvin333 (May 23, 2008)

I have been using the free CCleaner for years with previous Windows OS, but now with Windows 10 the free version keeps prompting me for upgrade to the paid version and stopped doing file cleaning when I decline.

What is a comparable freeware substitute?

Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Delete it (both uninstall and remove Registry keys) and re-download the free version. You probably signed up for a trial paid version without knowing it.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Agree ^^


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

How about we answer the question folks. Personally I hate Ccleaner and a few years ago hosed a few systems with it, whatever you do do not use the reg cleaner in it if you insist on using it but here is a good alternative called "System Ninja":
https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/system_ninja.html


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, have used Ninja since it's inception, So I support Rich.


----------



## calvin333 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will check out System Ninja.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not advocating for CCleaner. Just pointing out that it backs up any registry changes in case someone is foolish enough to use the Registry Cleaner.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well the backup is offered it is not automatic and from experience it does not seem to work, we have never been able to repair a registry hosed by CCleaner, ( and I've seen many) using it's backup. 

The very fact that a developer would include such a dangerous and totally unneeded application should be enough to have you avoid it. It's uninstall app also only ape's MS programs and features, it uses the registry uninstall string, this often leaves behind references to the program , Revo is by far the better uninstaller, and Ninja will remove what CCleaner does, and also what it misses, and do so safely.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I have used all of these programs and also found that Ninja is far supperior, thanks Jenae! It also has an App Uninstaller included.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yep what they said ninja is the real thing and it will not hose your system.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I do miss a good registry cleaning utility  ccleaner used to do that.. I used to use another old program from the XP days.. Can't remember the name.. Helps when a lot of residual junk is left behind in the registry.. Not so useful for the average user, but people who install and remove a lot of apps, it was a boon


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I use an old free version of Power Tools by jv16....still works in Windows 10


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I should download and check it...


----------



## dougjobe (May 10, 2008)

RegCleaner 4.3 still works after years and years


----------



## jah1350 (Apr 11, 2017)

I have been using free CCleaner since Windows XP. I am no running Windows 10 64bit with CCleaner5.44.6575 with no problems. Even the registry cleaner works without "hosing" the system.


----------



## Melkesideck (Aug 19, 2008)

Corday said:


> I'm not advocating for CCleaner. Just pointing out that it backs up any registry changes in case someone is foolish enough to use the Registry Cleaner.


I've been using Ccleaner for many years and always do a reg clean once a week, and no problems at all, its the safest reg cleaner i'v used, nothing bad has happened to my PC since using it , also i don't use the back up your reg option either as there is no reason to.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

CCleaner was the best until there was malware bundled in it, at the Enterprise level, we had to have 100s of users uninstall this due to this.. I've been cautious ever since..


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

I always make sure mine is cleaned, I have the wife wash it along with the car keeps them both looking good. Send yours around and I guarantee you could eat your lunch off it when finished. No crap left behind, makes it run faster, download faster, update without any problems and I have never had to take it to a mechanic since I got it. 

It's called wifeclean V1, just google for it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Too funny jenae, I get the message and hope the rest do!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Melkesideck said:


> I've been using Ccleaner for many years and always do a reg clean once a week, and no problems at all, its the safest reg cleaner i'v used, nothing bad has happened to my PC since using it , also i don't use the back up your reg option either as there is no reason to.


Since it's so easy to keep a copy of the performed action, and you insist on using the Registry Cleaner "feature" of CCleaner, choose the backup. Someday you'll thank me. I have prevented complete Windows re-installs on users computers merely be reinstating a CCleaner backup.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Here we go again with the old reg cleaner "rub". You know I don't care if you clean your registry hourly or weekly, it is completely unnecessary to clean a registry and the only possible thing that can happen is a "hosed system" so if that is your goal keep at it someday you will have your wish. Five years ago I hosed two systems with Ccleaner so you will succeed ultimately. Folks there is nothing to clean in a registry please don't listen and the whole idea of cleaning a hard drive other than to make Malware scans quicker is as meaningless. In the days when hard drives were 9 Gb we did things like that to create space not to improve performance. If you have to clean something clean your car, at least your computer will run issue free if you do!


----------



## jah1350 (Apr 11, 2017)

Do you know that uninstalling software DOES NOT ALSO delete entries in the registry? Same thing with updates, at times the registry does not get entries that are no longer valid deleted. That is why registry cleaners are used. This also speeds up Windows. I also defrag my drives.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep removing Registry Keys with a cleaner and eventually you'll remove one that >>>>>>> well you get the idea.


----------



## jah1350 (Apr 11, 2017)

I am a retired Sr. Systems Analyst and have been doing this for over 25 years with no problems. If you know what you are doing, you won't have a problem!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

jah1350 said:


> I am a retired Sr. Systems Analyst and have been doing this for over 25 years with no problems. If you know what you are doing, you won't have a problem!


And that's the point. I'm guessing before accepting all changes, you actually look at the list. Unfortunately, the uninitiated just accepts them all and presses "fix selected" or something like that.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

There is a reason why I stayed out of this thread....my opinions on a registry cleaner are that....just mine and I keep that to myself. To do so openly in/on a platform like this is just asking for trouble. 

This is no different than people doing the same thing on FB about their party affiliations and what they think is right. Then the implosen begins.


----------



## jah1350 (Apr 11, 2017)

What the hell are you trying to say?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Microsoft Policy on Registry Cleaners
https://support.microsoft.com/kb/2563254
Bassfisher is just stating the obvious. The use of Registry Cleaners is a controversial topic. That's why I've linked to Microsoft above. They wrote Windows (I know that's controversial also, so let's say they own Windows) so let's let them have the last word. Nobody wins or loses here. A Forum is a discussion and exchange of ideas.


----------



## Melkesideck (Aug 19, 2008)

Corday said:


> Since it's so easy to keep a copy of the performed action, and you insist on using the Registry Cleaner "feature" of CCleaner, choose the backup. Someday you'll thank me. I have prevented complete Windows re-installs on users computers merely be reinstating a CCleaner backup.


There is no need to back up as nothing goes wrong...
Registry cleaners would not be needed if software uninstalls the same as it installs, by removing all created reg entries etc


----------



## Melkesideck (Aug 19, 2008)

Rich-M said:


> Here we go again with the old reg cleaner "rub". You know I don't care if you clean your registry hourly or weekly, it is completely unnecessary to clean a registry and the only possible thing that can happen is a "hosed system" so if that is your goal keep at it someday you will have your wish. Five years ago I hosed two systems with Ccleaner so you will succeed ultimately. Folks there is nothing to clean in a registry please don't listen and the whole idea of cleaning a hard drive other than to make Malware scans quicker is as meaningless. In the days when hard drives were 9 Gb we did things like that to create space not to improve performance. If you have to clean something clean your car, at least your computer will run issue free if you do!


Completely Unnecessary?!

Why then does software installs add registry entries and then when uninstalling, the software leaves the registry entries the program created behind. Does it not make sense for the registry entries to be deleted when uninstalling software since the software created them in the first place?!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

^ agree with the residual entries... The issue is that some of the reg entries get added/modified after the installation, hence the removal program does not completely remove these additional entries..


----------



## Melkesideck (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Tristar for your response....

Think of it like this, A clean car, a clean house,
Everything works better when clean, I use registry cleaners not to save on space but to keep things nice n tidy 
Even to the point of using reg edit and deleting any traces of programs i have uninstalled 

My Pc runs at the speed of when i bought it no slowing down over time.

:whistling:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> My Pc runs at the speed of when i bought it no slowing down over time.


Mine does to and I have never, repeat never ever, used a reg cleaner of any kind!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Melkesideck said:


> Thanks Tristar for your response....
> 
> My Pc runs at the speed of when i bought it no slowing down over time.
> 
> :whistling:


That is cause of a good user, not a good computer


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

OK you have all had your say on this let's eave it at agreeing to disagree, thread closed.


----------

